# Appropriate space for outdoor sulcata enclosure



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 16, 2011)

So my little sulcata is still only 5-6" in shell length, and I'm confident it'll be at least another year or so before he needs to be stuck outside. Nevertheless, I don't want to procrastinate too long, and hopefully this fall/winter, I want to break ground with an outdoor enclosure.

I live in Southwest Alabama, which I feel is adequate for most of the year. In the winter (Dec-Feb), average daytime temps are 58'65'F, and nighttime temps are 40-45'F. Are those too extreme for a sulcata? Would he need to be kept indoors 24/7 during those months?

Also, I understand all of this will cost a fair amount of effort and money, but what are some relatively economical ideas for a hide/shelter/"tortoise" shed?

From what I understand so far, while they do certainly have a propensity for extreme excavation, sulcatas typically prefer to dig just to escape the heat and sunlight. I would really like to hear how others have designed their outdoor habitats. Specifically, designs of the shelter, how much water to provide, how large the enclosure should be, what materials work best for the walls, how deep to place the walls, etc?

Right now, I'm mainly thinking of using cinder blocks, and plywood.

I'm also toying with the idea of converting our garage into a indoor habitat. Its pretty sizable already. I don't know the exact sq footage, but its certainly large enough to accommodate 4 full-sized vehicles. Would this be more or less economical than just building an outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Laura (Sep 16, 2011)

Indoors is not a great option once they get large. But once they do get large.. they can handle cooler temps. IF they have a place to go to get warm. If your outdoor area can be built against the garage.. I would build a den in the garage against the wall, with a door that goes to the outside area. It will be protected in side the garage.. easy access for you.. and easier to keep warm. You can use a ceramic heater, and or and Stanfield heat matt. No bedding. Use plywood to build a house,, put down a rubber stall matt, and have the top on a hinge so you can open it.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, Laura. Either way, I'm pretty sure I'm going to utilize the garage in some way. When needed, I can just open the door and shuttle him in.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

If you provide a heated house, they can have access to going outside all year. My Dudley goes outside when there's frost on the ground and when he starts to get cold, he'll go back in on his own. With the smaller tortoises, you probably should limit his going outside to when you allow it and not have it be free choice. Sometimes they're too young to understand they need to get back inside on their own. But you can still have him in an outside heated house. Just block the door so he can't go out.


----------



## Timmytort (Sep 16, 2011)

As far as size of the enclosure the simple answer is the bigger the better. Also the stronger the better. I personally love the sunken tiki hut I built but I have seen several very nice hides from many other members. Spend some time in this section looking at all the different ideas and then get to it.


----------

